# حصريا احدث شريط زياد شحاده اله امانه



## GAD FOR JESUS (14 أبريل 2009)

حصريا احدث شريط زياد شحاده اله امانه

1.http://www.4shared.com/file/87328642/f0b776f5/tomr.html

2. http://www.4shared.com/file/87319387/d5bf1228/7obak.html

3. http://www.4shared.com/file/87321630/2cf0ce94/ennani.html

4. http://www.4shared.com/file/87322769/3b2c47ac/esma7.html

5. http://www.4shared.com/file/87320448/d652636a/eliak.html

6.http://www.4shared.com/file/87326410/809540c1/lemaza.html

7. http://www.4shared.com/file/87329806/21943d87/ya2lahi.html

8. http://www.4shared.com/file/87324929/70b5f07e/kelta.html

9. http://www.4shared.com/file/87323820/957c1a54/hag.html

10. http://www.4shared.com/file/87327526/fba5bb65/sa3b.html


----------



## eliahana (14 أبريل 2009)

شكرا على الشريط


----------



## kalimooo (14 أبريل 2009)

شكراااااااا جزيلا

ربنا يباركك


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 أبريل 2009)

ميرررسى على الشريط 

 ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## اني بل (14 مايو 2009)

الله بحبه ..كثير ...ميرسي على ألبومه الجديد..


----------



## coca cola (27 يونيو 2009)

هاااااي ليكم كلكم
انا عندي كلمتين صغيريين عاوز اقولهم 

انا شايف ان ده مش اسلوب كويس اننا نرفع ع المنتدي البوم لسه نازل جديد

الالبومات دي مكلفه جدا في انتاجها ولازم الالبوم يتباع في السوق  :download:

وكمان لما الالبوم مش بيجيب ع الاقل ثمن انتاجه كده المرنمين مش هيعملوا البومات تاني 

واكيد كلنا عاوزين خدمه الترانيم تستمر وتجيب حصاد كثير لرب المجد وتمجد اسم يسوع

ياريت نساعد المرنمين في خدمتهم بأننا نشتري الالبومات دي مش ننزلها ع النت ونضيع تعب 

ومجهود ناس تانيين ..( ناس ألفت  وناس لحنت  وناس وزعت  وناس انتجت  وناس رنمت ) 

ياريت نشجعهم مش نحبطهم

رجااااااااء محببببببببه من اداره المنتدي 

حذف اللينكات دي من الموضوع 


وشكرا ليكم


----------



## oesi no (27 يونيو 2009)

*ياريت حد يجيبلنا الموعد الرسمى لصدور الالبوم 
علشان نعرف هل مر عليه 6 شهور حسب قوانين المنتدى ام لا
اان هبحث عن تاريخ صدوره وربنا يسهل 
*​


----------



## جوزيف القس مجدى (28 يونيو 2009)

شكرا على الشريط الجامد ده انا بحبكم قوى


----------



## tonyturboman (18 أغسطس 2009)

كل حاجة من زياد شحاتة روعة
شكرا على الشريط


----------



## ++joseph++ (19 أغسطس 2009)

شريط رائعععععععععععععع


----------



## george_gogo7 (20 يونيو 2010)

شكراااااااااا على الشريط فعلا رائع


----------



## GAD FOR JESUS (11 يوليو 2010)

*شكرا علي مرورك
george_gogo7
الرب يباركك
*​


----------



## christin (11 يوليو 2010)

*شكرا جزيلا
الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## GAD FOR JESUS (12 يوليو 2010)

*شكرا علي مرورك
**christin*

​


----------

